# What's your guess for first GOOD ice for 06-07



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

My guess is Jan 17th 07. I'm getting my stuff ready now. Really I'm just bored.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We will be iced before christmas just like last year. Ill be catching those crappie and walleye on christmas.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope so. Last christmas I was getting some really nice crappies and gills. Fish-ohio type. Man I love ice fishing! I am looking forward hooking up with the people from the sight and fishing together. Grilling on the ice is the best. Eggs and bacon on a coleman stove. Shanty towns.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shanty town always cracked me up. We walked onto mosquito lake for the first time last year not expecting what or where to fish. Well seeing all those shanties kind of gave it away. Ice fishing is officially my second favorite fishing!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys know how I feel just check my signature  No matter when we get it, I'll be happy for sure. After last season I really hope we get good ice for a long cold winter. I must also say Ice fishing is my favorite. followed by any other kind


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

with all this global warming i dont know. lol im thinking somewhere aroung the 20th of december.i hope we have a long ice season to make up for last year


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

what is the GPS coordinate of the spot we are talking about? and WHO is fishing? are they sane or crazy? 

I'm gonna guess 1-7-07 sorry I'm sort of a pessimist but I just read that this year is the warmest year in 2000 years. Global warming is the real deal.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

global warming is a term used to describe a normal temp cycle they have found that continues to repeat it's self.......


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Amen buckeye. You guys need to get away from the TV and go fishing. I've heard about global warming most of my almost 60 years. Funny, we still get cold winters and warm summers. 
I understand all the hipe but you young guys on here should look at this as a chance to work on a solution not just complain. We all need to help where we can that's a fact. Me- I'm going fishing when ever I can when it's warm out, and fishing in my ice hut when it's cold out. 
BRING ON THE ICE GUYS!!!! I'll be ready in 5 minutes


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My shanty is still set up in the basement!!! I just don't have the heart to take it down. I'm gonna say small ponds by December 27th and lake Erie January 21st. I really hope we can get on the big water this year.......we need a long season after no Erie ice last year.

I'm glad I'm not the only one longing for ICE.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

its a fact that the ozone layer is going bye bye


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have never had a chance to ice fish erie, I hope it will be iced over this year and safe to do it. I still have all my ice gear out too, never had the heart to put it away.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Swantucky my shanty is still in the dinning room. Its kinda a joke between my wife and I. Folded up it takes so little space.  Its in a little nitch that she wants me to build a cabinet. I said it's like a cabinet


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i stil have all of my gear ready to go in my portch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

12/21/06 will be my first ice trip...

We're going to have early ice again this year, boys... But this time, it WILL stick around awhile longer! At least I hope so!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Daddy, I'll throw you a life ring ! LoL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Didn't need one last year!!! ICE ICE BABY!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

after last year......i hate to guess anything about the ice...what a heart breaker.

12-23-06


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

what exactly is "GOOD ice"?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hardwater, I agree with last year being a heartbreaker. I was looking forward to the Presque Isle trip. We ended up going to Houghton Lake Michigan and was disappointed. Also nice picture of a morel.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I will be at Lake Simcoe (hopefully) 12-27-06, hammerin' those jumbo perch! 6 more months !


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope its soon and stays around this year
12-17-06
geowol
George


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Depend on who you ask, what good ice is. Big Daddy calls 2" good ice!  Me- good ice is when I follow Big Daddy and he doesn't fall through. :C If it holds him, and I don't fall through it's "Good Ice"


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

lol. "its all fun and games until someone falls thru the ice". be safe (I'm sure you are).


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Crawdiddy, trust me we have all been on ice before and we are careful. If you've never been ice fishing with "serious" ice guys get out this winter and we'll show you how it's done.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll say 12/21 On Mosquito Lake.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never been out and would love to. Expect a pm come winter. I've got some salmo chubby darters and vibees I'd like to try through the ice. I would love to learn the basics (which maybe means no lures for a newbie?).


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll get out this year... I feel it already!!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

me too!!!!! 

by the way big daddy I really admire your work with the kids!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks man. We sure have a lot of fun!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

12-27-06 is my guess.....I sure hope it stays this year!!!!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm hoping for 12-10-06.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tomb, I'm with you the earlier the better. I have so much new stuff I never got to use last year that I really want to use this year  
Since we didn't have much ice and Presque was canceled I feel if we get good ice there we will have a fantastic turnout. Also planning a few Michgan trip with Geowol and a few others, stay tuned for details to follow


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dale the temp just dropped from 80 to 71 after the rain I hope this is a sign!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I almost fell off my chair Tigger!! Thanks for the laugh. Funny part is, July is here in 3 days, man won't be long until we are really getting ready for the ice days.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm feeling a good vibe and am gonna bump up my date to 12/26. I have never ice fished but its not bc I don't want to its bc I don't know where to start and have no gear(like an auger, etc). I hope to get out this year with one of you or many of you. Last year I got bummed out when november rolled around. But the end of the regular season is just the beginning of the ice season!!! Can I use a regular pole? I know the ice poles are shorter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use a regular but if it's cold and your inside one of our huts the short ice rods are best. Besides most of the gear we use is light weight stuff. If we get good ice or make a trip for good ice and you want to come there will be enough gear for you to use. Just ask my wife- she says I have enough for 20 guys!! By the way, now your coming around!! 12/26 sounds good but I say we'll be there before then. just a guess.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've concluded you're a night owl Dale, just like me. Things haven't been the same since I got the muskie at alum. I'm thinking of staying up for another hour and heading to alum....this is bad....sorry for the off topic but I will bump up my date to 12/24 so get your shopping done early. I appreciate the offer and will gladly kick it in the shanty with you and others so expect a pm come 12/24 lol....


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Crawdiddy, Like dale said. I have enough gear also. We'll get you hooked up! My wife just walked in and said your talking about Ice fishing already!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tigger, I can relate. I'm re-doing my office upstairs with pergo flooring and all new furniture, while helping me the other day my wife opened the closet in the room. "OPPS  " she found my ice gear storage. She ask why does someone need all these tiny little poles and all the fancy flashers "Stuff" plus the gear bags just to ice fish. 
Good thing she hasn't found my basement area yet. I'm thinking of putting in fake ice just to set the shanty up


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

My Guess Is Dec. 20th------are You Ready For A Winter Outing Here?

Camp Fire Is Already Getting Piled Up. Linda


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

There will be no ice this year. It is going to be a warm winter. Sorry guys. lol


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

there will be ice and I'm gonna catch my first fish though it(using Dale or Tigger's gear  ).

what's the farmer's almanac say? though I don't know how accurate that is but its summer and we can at least debate it to pass the time till FIRST ICE


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tigger 

do u ever fish any farm ponds in this area


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm going with ponds 12-22...skeeter first of the year...erie 1 18 07...presque isle 1 28 07...canada...SOON!!! man my wife is going to have to get a second job for me to be able to afford all this FUN!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope Presque has a good year, I can't wait to get back there. Erie will be nice also providing we get good ice this year. But for sure we'll be hitting Michigan a few times this winter.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the dream wife "I just got a 2nd job so you can go ice fishing 2000 miles north of here next week.....I also just got you 100 new spoons to try out...and your christmas gift in the form of a top of the line heated shanty is waiting for you up there....with the swedish bikini team".


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

last year was really hot and this year isnt.even though summer has really only begun so maby we will be getting a better season


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't wait to go to mosquito this season. I have a better understanding of the lake from this spring. I am most excited about Presque Isle, I haven't been there yet. I have heard that you have to drill a 36" dia. hole to get the fish thru. Also you clean the holes out with a scoop and not your hands like I do. You can loose fingers from the big pike!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I sure hope we get the good ice this year. We're due boys!!! I'll say WHEN and not IF.... When we get good ice, look for a fun ice fishing get-together with a low entry fee tournament up at Mosquito.. 

And when it's ready, we WILL be going up to Presque. I'm ready too!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> , look for a fun ice fishing get-together with a low entry fee tournament up at Mosquito..
> 
> And when it's ready, we WILL be going up to Presque. I'm ready too!!


Believe me all you'll have to do is follow Carl and I we'll be heading to Presque as soon as we get good ice. I also know Geowol will be the third vehicle in line  Your right Carl, when not if!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im hoping to possibly go to prestique but it might be to far for my parents because they will have nothing to do


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

We all may be wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm guessin Jan 7th, but I'm hopin Dec 13th. Last year there were a bunch of us at Mog, and by Jan 1st, it was pretty much over.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am sure to be on the ice between christmas and new years at a cabin up in Michigan. We have great fun with Northern Pike on the first ice at this bay of the AuSable river. Up to 30 flags per day for 2 anglers. Sometimes it comes earlier but that week can be tremendous.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i cant wait. around 30-40 more days


----------

